# Dolphin browser crashing on Kindle board thread...



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

Every time I try to open this thread, my dolphin browser crashes...anyone else? What could cause this? I have reinstalled multiple times.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,137079.0.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been using the Chrome Browser for Android that I got form 1Mobile and have had no problems.  This on my Fire HD8.9.

Is it just that thread that crashes it?


----------



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have been using the Chrome Browser for Android that I got form 1Mobile and have had no problems. This on my Fire HD8.9.
> 
> Is it just that thread that crashes it?


So far, it is the only thread, but it happens every time. It was freezing when I would open a couple of tabs and try to go back and forth. I assumed they were related, but I have not tested the freezing since I reinstalled

Also, I am using the 8.5, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I checked on both my original Fire and my new HD8.9, and Dolphin browser did not crash on that thread at all.  Went back and forth between tabs like you said, no problems.  I can't think of an explanation for why it happened to you.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I use Dolphin on my iphone and it crashes constantly! Its a new browser though, so minor bugs are inevitable - but when its working fine I think its brilliant!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

If you disable javascript, does it still crash?


----------

